# SoCal MECA 2X SQL & SPL event - May 1, 2016 - Carson, California



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok folks, this is going to be a big event tied to the Relaxing in SoCal car show. This is the yearly car show that was previously held at Alpine Electronics...but they moved it to the StubHub center in Carson this year because even Alpine Electronics could no longer house this event because it's gotten too big. MECA Sound Quality and SPL formats will be offered.

SQL Event Director: Jim Becker
SPL Event Director: Richard Papasin

*Where:*
StubHub Center
18400 Avalon Blvd
Carson, California 90746

*When:*
Sunday, May 1, 2016 - 9am - ?










Facebook event invite here:

https://www.facebook.com/events/614110768740924/

*Who's in?*


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll be there...


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm gonna see what I can do...Might have a different looking car by then!!! AGAIN!!!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Oh boy!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I really wish I could make it down to this one, but that is the weekend of my youngest son's first birthday. So, I _might_ have to stick around here.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Cool. So close I feel like I have to stop by and check out everyone's cars!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

roll call! Who is coming?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

I may attend as a spectator. Are there any entry fees for spectators for this event?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

i'll be there! down there for dj work that weekend so why not?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

SQBimmer said:


> I may attend as a spectator. Are there any entry fees for spectators for this event?



There's a $5 gate fee collected by the venue host, but my understanding is they are donating that to charity so it's for a good cause. 

Hope to see you there!


----------



## SQBimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

Okay. Nice.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I had planned to attend this one, but it looks like a "no go" for me. Replacement struts for my front coilovers are 2-3 weeks out. I'll catch up with you all eventually.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> There's a $5 gate fee collected by the venue host, but my understanding is they are donating that to charity so it's for a good cause.
> 
> Hope to see you there!


What time do you think the event will go until? I can't make the morning but hopefully can make the afternoon.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*SoCal MECA 2X SQL &amp; SPL event - May 1, 2016 - Carson, California*



EmptyKim said:


> What time do you think the event will go until? I can't make the morning but hopefully can make the afternoon.



We should be there at least around 5 or 6pm. Depends on how long judging takes, how many cars, etc.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*SoCal MECA 2X SQL &amp; SPL event - May 1, 2016 - Carson, California*

*Important note for competitors:*



Competitor roll-in time is *7-10am*. If you are planning on competing, make sure you are in the gates _before_ 10am. Since this is hosted by Relaxing, this is their requirement and let's be sure we respect the hosts rules.



Look forward to seeing everyone in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: SoCal MECA 2X SQL &amp; SPL event - May 1, 2016 - Carson, California*



papasin said:


> We should be there at least around 5 or 6pm. Depends on how long judging takes, how many cars, etc.


Cool. Thanks!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Please see additional info posted on Facebook about logistics of the event:

https://www.facebook.com/events/1524847347844141?view=permalink&id=1576429539352588


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

I just ripped every last piece of my install out of my truck, and it's now sitting on the workbench. I may come down and compete in stock though hint, hint.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll be there...

I also have another friend who will be there as a first-time competitor coming as well


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

One week to go! Everyone ready?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

just bought my bus tickets, its on! now what about food..


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> now what about food..



There will be food trucks at the venue.


----------



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

Going to try and make it... Im still removing and trying to install parts.. 
These 60+ hour work weeks are really interfering with my stereo time....
Need to come down and listen to something good to motivate me to get moving again...


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i'm 80% sure i'm going.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*SoCal MECA 2X SQL &amp; SPL event - May 1, 2016 - Carson, California*

Awesome guys, hoping you can make it.



For those who are curious if we have power, this is the official answer from the show organizers:



ELECTRICAL - electrical is not provided, but you are able to bring a small quiet generator if you need power. Please be sure to have a fire extinguisher in your booth at all times if you do plan to use fuel to power a generator.



Two days to go!

EDIT: Weather forecast looking great!


----------



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

Got called into work tomorrow...


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

nextproject said:


> Got called into work tomorrow...




 Sorry to hear this. Catch you next time!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

nextproject said:


> Got called into work tomorrow...



Tomorrow as in Saturday? The event isn't until Sunday.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

nextproject said:


> Got called into work tomorrow...


The show is on sunday, so you'll be there! Great!


----------



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> Tomorrow as in Saturday? The event isn't until Sunday.


OMG... I am such a moron!... Lol
Its probably good I got called inand you guys spoke up!... I was totally planning to go TOMORROW... :laugh:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

1 day to go! This is going down Sunday, May 1. Roll in time is 7-10am, use Lane 4.

We have three Best of Show trophies to award in addition to the SQ Best of Show cup. Who's ready?


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

So, we are to be in at 10am? Is there something that is special instruction that we need to know?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

palldat said:


> So, we are to be in at 10am? Is there something that is special instruction that we need to know?


Post #18 has the full details. But here's the Cliff Notes version.

"Car audio contestants you will enter on the far left lane (lane 4). Your entry fee to the show area is $5 you will then pay to enter your respective forms of audio competition with each sanctioning body separate from the Relaxing In SoCal car show. Please note if you wish to enter both car show and audio show you should enter in the center lanes and pay the $25 fee and get your ticket and number to enter the car show first.

Roll in will start at 7am sharp and continue until we are out of room or about 10:00am which ever comes first.. We have more room than ever so don't worry we will get you in!"

Here is the layout:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

This is my take on the event.

I would have liked us to be placed away from everyone else at the event it was way to noisy!


Chet's car was sounding better than ever, nice job.
Bill's car our newcomer was sounding very nice as well.
Mark's car with his new amps was IMO awesome.
John was stressing I don't know why he took it all.
My car was dirty. 

If I forgot to mention anyone I'm sorry.

All in all it was a very nice day and we had a great turnout, thank you Richard and Jim for the competition.

A big thanks to Image Dynamics for sponsoring our event.


----------



## Angelo (Dec 8, 2014)

I had so much fun at this event, was cool to see familiar faces from the Riverside event at the Audio Shoppe. 

Can't wait to see some pics when they come up!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Thank you, Michael, for coming out to the show and bringing the rocking’ Avalon! I too have a lot to be thankful for. My only regret is that I didn’t get a chance to listen to anyone’s car this time around because the event kept many of us working the show very busy. Which is a good thing since we had a great turnout on the SQ side and the SPL side of the family also is growing. 

Putting together an event like this takes a lot of coordination and people. There’s a lot of hidden work and people working behind the scenes that may go by unnoticed. I want to take a little time to say thank you that we do notice and we appreciate what you do. 

Jim, thank you for directing the SQ side, keeping things moving a long, and keeping people engaged throughout the show. You have a wealth of knowledge and experience in this hobby that many of us respect. I think you probably answered a ton of questions throughout the show including some of mine! Thank you too for saving the day with getting gas for the generator! 

Many do not know this, but this show came about because Winfred had suggested MECA to be a part of the Relaxing in SoCal event and made the introductions to the people at Image Dynamics and the people running the event. He really wanted to be at the show yesterday, but was traveling back from the Lone Star Super Nationals in Texas this weekend supporting that MECA event. Thank you, Winfred, for hooking us up with this fun event! 

Damon! Thank you for judging 17 cars and for keeping a good pace to be done right around 4 or 5 or so. Amazing job! 

Nick for caravanning with us and for taking pictures of the event. Will post up those pictures later tonight or tomorrow. It’s been fun hanging out for the past two weekends. 

John Fisher for helping with SPL and trophy assembly duties. You probably learned more about SPL than you could have ever imagined you would! Thank you for being a good sport and appreciated your help. Congrats too on the SQ Best of Show! 

Thank you to each of you that brought a friend or a guest to compete! Tony with his wife Cassandra, Chet with his friend Bill, Carlos with his twin brother Ruben. So so awesome to see new faces and friends. 

Thank you to the teams and retail shop guys that continue to come out to support the events and were at this event! We notice! Paul from LexService and Tony/Cassandra from AudioShoppe as official retail members of MECA. Thank you, JT, for stopping by too! 

Thank you to all the competitors that came out to the show especially the new and veteran ones that we have not seen before or in a long while. Hope we will continue to see you guys in future events! For the SQ guys, the next one currently on the schedule in SoCal is there in Torrance without SPL. So hopefully, I’ll get to take time to take a listen to your rides and get to know you better. 

Finally, thank you to all the people who came but did not compete, who were first timers, who were returnees. Nextproject for making it to the show despite having work on Saturday! lol No, seriously, really appreciate you coming out and hope to see more of you. It was nice to meet you. Angelo, for coming out again after meeting you at Riverside! James Chantler and Mike Hatt for coming out to the show too. Those are just a few as I am sure I missed some of you in all the bustle happening that day. 

Thanks to all the hands that helped set up the booth (pop-up tents, generator, tables, etc). Setup is always hectic so all the helping hands are greatly appreciated.

All in all, a great day that was only possible because each of YOU had a part in it in building this community up and supporting it in whatever way you can!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Linda was probably the hardest worker at the event.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I got a brief report on the event last night and it just made me wish even more that I could have made it down! 

While I couldn't make it, the word I got was very encouraging. Thanks to Richard, Linda and Jim for really stepping up and leading us in taking MECA in California to a new level. And as Linda mentioned, thanks to everyone else that make the various contributions to help them make it happen. 

It seems competition in California this year is going to be really stiff. If you're looking for a "safe" class to score some points and rack up some hardware, it won't be found in CA.  A huge commendation to Damon for judging so many cars in a very timely manner! I do not envy the task you were given. 

I'm going to do everything I can to not miss this one next year.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Can't wait to see some pics when they come up!


We've started to upload/link pics on FB. Too many to individually link here, so feel free to look there:

https://www.facebook.com/events/614110768740924/?active_tab=posts

More pics later when we're able...been a little busy.


----------



## nextproject (Oct 17, 2010)

I am really glad I managed to make it down on Sunday. Thanks everyone for the demos and info/ tips for my next changes to my car!
Looking forward to being far enough along to maybe join and try competing some day.:beerchug:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks again to Image Dynamics for sponsoring the MECA Sound Quality League trophies! A final last few collage pics to summarize the event.























































Scores are also now posted as well.

MECA Events

Thank you everyone! Until the next one! 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...x-sq-only-may-22-2016-concord-california.html


----------

